# Freddy Flame-out



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

Helping me kill time before getting back to my Enterprise Refit, here's Freddy Flame-out flying high in a clear October sky!









I saw Freddy in my local hobby store on Tuesday and wanted to put something together FAST before getting back to the tedium of sanding and filling on the Big E. I assembled and painted the kit in three evenings and it was a blast going for some cheesy paint effects! (viz the dappled windshield, rusty acetylene torch, and cloud base [not shown], plus the bizarre colors).









My mods for the kit consisted of Pactra striping tape (for Freddy's harness, sleeve stripes, and the stripe on the windshield), and an instrument panel. I drew the instrument panel in PowerPoint and printed it on silver contact paper (used for lining shelves). 









So, it's back to work on the Enterprise this afternoon...


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I like this built-up, and your approach. Knocking out an attractive and colourful kit in three or four nights is something we all need to do every now and again, as a break from labouring too-seriously over kits for five weeks or months.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Looks like you had real kick doing that 'diversion' Ilbasso !!


----------



## unkljune (Mar 6, 2002)

do these kits come with decals?


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

Yes, the decals for this one were the USAF insignias, the tired eyes and "Ole Flame-out," the label for the torch that says "Emergency Only" and the lightning bolts on the helmet.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Fantastic job on Freddy Flameout here:thumbsup:


----------

